# Three Rivers, Ca



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Just got back from four a day stay at Kaweah Park Resort. First time. Located seven miles from entrance to Sequoia National Park.

http://www.kaweahparkresort.com/index.htm

Very clean ... full hookups ... cable, swimming pool, etc..

BUT, won't be going back, most sites are to close together. Was not able to put chairs and awning out.

Did meet my first fellow OBer though who was also a first timer at Kaweah.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> most sites are to close together. Was not able to put chairs and awning out.


That IS close together. Sorry you couldn't enjoy all the perks of camping in your Outback.

Mark


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the report on that CG. I have looked at that site online. I am heading to California Hot Springs this Friday. The CG is called Quail Valley RV Park. I will let you know how it is considering you are just down the street in So. Cal.

Beerman


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I hate when you get a site and you can't put your awning out

Don


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Beerman you will love the Quail Valley park. It is very nice and a lot of fun. That is where I go for my quick weekend getaways, only 45 minutes for me to get there. Take your fishing rod if you like to fish they have ponds there. Keep an eye out about dusk on the south side of the park for the big buck and his girlfriends that sometime wonder through the campground.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bummer Mike. We stopped going to Bolsa Chica for the same reason.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you saying there isn't enough space between trailers to put up the awning? Yikes!!


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you saying there isn't enough space between trailers to put up the awning? Yikes!!
> [snapback]116541[/snapback]​


The "site" we had was not wide enough to put out the awning due to trees.

Mike


----------

